# Does anyone own the Amaya XTS (newest model)



## kymsue (Jul 8, 2010)

I am looking for anyone who own the newest Melco machine, the Amaya XTS. Or is looking at it for future purchase. 
I love what it can do. 16 threads, automatic backup color if first thread breaks, cap frame looks awesome too. 

But....also looked at the Buradan Elite Pro ll. What a workhorse! Nothing but great positive posts on that machine. I am just sointrigued with the Amaya...but, can only do one and both at a great expense. Need them to be around for a while.

Thanks for putting up with my questions. I have read many posts on this site and all have been incredibly helpful.
Kym


----------



## patm7419 (Aug 19, 2010)

I am looking at the Amaya too. Hope to see some responses to your question.


----------



## kymsue (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Pat,
Looked at a working machines yesterday and like it. What is throwing me with this machine is the way it looks. So space-ship like. I like the idea of the software controling the machine, the thread break option to assign another spool with the same color. Let me know if you come accross anything. Feel free to contact me by off-post.
Kym


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

*I have the XT, which is a great machine. The only thing that seems new on the XTS is perhaps a better cap driver and the inclution of the lettering module in the OS. Melco used to just include design shop lite at no extra cost with limited fonts and no real stitch editing unless you paid for the higher level. Finally it looks as if they may have improved the trim mechanism. It's definately "space age". If you are familiar with Barudans, Tajimas, SWF the whole concept for the pantograph, thread feed and all is very different. Since a lot of functions are accesable through software... the hardware part is more complicated and a little more technical if something goes very wrong. I would say, it's a lot more "newby" friendly and it has timers that tell you it's time for specific maintenance. Below are some points from the Melco site:*



*New for XTS:* The Second Generation XT is built on the solid XT platform, with a new metallic silver look that blurs the line between science and art.
*New for XTS:* Thread trimmer has a whole new cutting action for clean, reliable cuts, slicing through thick burmilana and metallic thread.
*New for XTS:* The new wide angle cap frame for XTS provides the largest cap sewing field in the industry, is easy to use, and extremely stable. This helps provide quick training and better design registration at top speed. The new design requires little or no backing and stitch quality is amazing.
*New for XTS:* Built in lettering and editing capability through new AMAYA OS.
*Exclusive Feature AMAYA XTS OS now has Real Hoop Limit Detection, a new technological enhancement saving you time and money! *


----------



## patm7419 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Kym,
Well the Amaya is currently third on my list...only because I know the least about it. First is the toyota 9100 and then the tajima neo....I know those are the same, but I might have more access to support for one over the other. I just found someone who I can speak to about the Amaya so I am going to do that today or tomorrow. Let you know what I find out...don't know if they have the newest model though. Pat


----------



## kymsue (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Z. Good info there. I did hear the cap was improved as is the thread cutter. The thread cutter is easily replace and its ability to cut very thick and metalic thread. (I would hope they could all do that!) I also have looked at the Barudan-not much love from the rep on those. Hard to get responses to questions. I was also told to look at Tajima. What do you use? what software? 

Pat, Let me know how your know how your demo goes. 

Thanks you two!


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

kymsue said:


> Thanks Z. Good info there. I did hear the cap was improved as is the thread cutter. The thread cutter is easily replace and its ability to cut very thick and metalic thread. (I would hope they could all do that!) I also have looked at the Barudan-not much love from the rep on those. Hard to get responses to questions. I was also told to look at Tajima. What do you use? what software?
> 
> Pat, Let me know how your know how your demo goes.
> 
> Thanks you two!


Kym, I have used Tajimas in the past and they are good machines also. The technology is very old school. This might be a good thing if you are familiar with working on that machine(fixing) a broken part. Kind of like a 1970 car... you can use some duct tape and bailing wire if you had to. I do think the Melco is better on caps. The tubular part of the machine is smaller which means you can sew in smaller places (like pockets, sleeves and youth caps. Though I never had any problems with metalic thread on the trimmers, I did note a specific issue with small jumps/trims where the tension was not quite right to get a good trim. Maybe this is what is improved. Since it's a single head pantograph, you can run it very fast.

Software wise, I use Stitch ERA/Sierra EO9. Very comprehensive, and you can start simple and grow into the higher levels. You can download the free version at btownpixelprint.com or you can choose to pay shipping and handling on a CD with Videos.

Take your time and search for the best service if you're new to this business. Pay a little extra if it looks as if the training and service will help you more in the first few years. Even if you get digitizing software, expect to farm out most of your design work, so that you can concentrate on running good designs, doing simple edits and lettering... learning the business rather than learning to learn digitizing.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

We have a Barudan and are selling it to buy an Amaya. Our biggest reason for the change is that we do large shows and the Barudan weighs twice as much as the Amaya. Some friends that also do shows bought an Amaya and it takes the traveling just fine. We also like the software controlling the tensioning.


----------



## kymsue (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Irish,
Good info, thanks!. It is much lighter than the Barudan. I am going to got with the Amaya. The rep got me in touch with several embroiders who graciously spent their time talking with me and that alone has been worth it. Good service from the company. Buying new I will have the added benefit of the warrantee.


----------



## shirtguydale (Dec 23, 2010)

We just bought an Amaya XTS a month ago. It is wonderful!


----------



## kymsue (Jul 8, 2010)

Loving mine too. Bought two and mostly finding 'operator' error as I learn. Glad to have purchased them.


----------

